# Washing your clothes



## kaity23

Has anyone used a washboardfor washing clothes? Is it effective enough? Can you rinse your clothes/sheets/sleeping bag enough with just a bucket of water? How do YOU wash your clothes with out running water, including a river?


----------



## wildboy860

hehehe... dirty kids dont wash clothes!!! ::soapbox::


----------



## kaity23

well I'd rather not get scabies, or have other skin problems. I'm not really a dirty kid either, I don't wear deoderent (i think i spelled it wrong) and I've gone about a month not bathing, but I'd rather avoid serious health problems. I've also had two horrific encounters with lice, so yeah...


----------



## schmutz

Where are you going to be with no access to water? I just washed my clothes with bar soap in rest stops, state parks, gas station bathrooms...whatever.  I mostly hitched though and if someone was cool enough to let me come shower at their house they were usually cool enough to let me use their washer too.


----------



## kaity23

Ya I'm just thinking about washing more than one thing at a time, or like towels and blankets. I dont think I'll be having to do it often but just wondering what people do when its a last resort kind of thing.


----------



## schmutz

Splurge and go to the laundromat? Or make sure you utilize the laundry facilities on the rare occasion you check into a hotel? I am guilty of not washing those kind of things very often....


----------



## schmutz

Oh yeah.....state parks often have laundry facilities too...


----------



## Drewski

I'm also curious about washing my clothes on the road. I'm not a clean freak but I'm not one to like being filthy either. I can go a good amount of time without showering but once I do, throwing on filthy clothes after that seems to defeat the purpose. I will always splurge and go to a laundromat if I can but I guess what I'm asking is how prevalent are laundromats when traveling?


----------



## L.C.

These threads are full of stupid freakin' questions today. The only thread i've seen stupider than this is:How do you charge your cell phone on the road. If your concerns are so stupid you are NOT ready Tenderfoot. Ask how not to die, or get your shit taken from you, or how not to get your ass kicked for asking aggro kids stupid questions under a bridge. There are much more important things to learn than doing laundry.


----------



## schmutz

Meh....we were all there at one time or another. I wish there was some place like this for me to ask questions when I ended up on the road, it would have saved me alot of agony in figuring it all out.


----------



## schmutz

So you were never a dumb kid trying to figure it all out? Guess you're just cooler than I ever was


----------



## cport420

I've found that a dry bag fucking works good to wash clothes in. They are fucking awesome. You can roll them closed with air in it so that it poofs up real tight with the water and clothes and clothes soap in there. Now I the clothes soak for a while and then I rock the dry bag back and forth sorta violently until I think they are good. Drain and refill with fresh water and do the same. Rinse twice if needed. If you have a tarp or even trash bag you can string one up and collect rain water directly into the dry bag during a storm. Doesn't take long if its rainin half ass.


----------



## cport420

I've used pond water before with Purex naturals dye free detergent and line dried with good results also. And when Luna drying if trying to remain unseen think about where you dry light colored clothes. That shit will get you noticed. It screams homeless person and most stupid fucks could be dumb and call the cops on you for trespassing or something.


----------



## cport420

Plus then you also have a dry bag with you. They roll up nicely and make nice seats with something stuffed in it. You can stash shit for extended periods of time in the woods or under a house maybe. Use as a back rest inside a tent while stuffed with shit. Dig a hole and then fill your bag with ice and beer. Cover hole up with leaves in between beers to keep shit cold longer in the field. Same for ghetto root cellar to keep fruits and veggies longer at camp under ground plus eggs for protein.


----------



## Fishkiss

Laundromat is where u wash clothes...anywhere there is water really.clothes washed in river or pond have a distinct weird odor....just use whatever resources you have...I'm gonna tell you the dirty kid secret....dryer sheets spread thru your pack.....even if you smell...your clothes will be uncommonly dryer fresh smelling...


----------



## Drewski

cport420 said:


> I've found that a dry bag fucking works good to wash clothes in. They are fucking awesome. You can roll them closed with air in it so that it poofs up real tight with the water and clothes and clothes soap in there. Now I the clothes soak for a while and then I rock the dry bag back and forth sorta violently until I think they are good. Drain and refill with fresh water and do the same. Rinse twice if needed. If you have a tarp or even trash bag you can string one up and collect rain water directly into the dry bag during a storm. Doesn't take long if its rainin half ass.


 
Dude I just got one of these as a present and I never would have thought of that. Thank you very much for sharing the idea I am going to do this every time I need to wash clothes with some good ol' doctor bronners soap.


----------



## Drewski

Vader88 is that your pup? That pooch looks exactly like the one I'll be traveling with. Cute lil guy


----------



## Drewski

Dude that's crazy the pup I was talking about that looks just like yours was rescued from a crack house in Portland I believe. Similar stories, twin pups, looks like we gotta have these bro dogs meet up and sniff it out! But you got rid of em


----------



## Hobo Huck

L.C. said:


> These threads are full of stupid freakin' questions today. The only thread i've seen stupider than this is:How do you charge your cell phone on the road. If your concerns are so stupid you are NOT ready Tenderfoot. Ask how not to die, or get your shit taken from you, or how not to get your ass kicked for asking aggro kids stupid questions under a bridge. There are much more important things to learn than doing laundry.


 

It's traveler's like you that ruin our entire image. This entire "punk-core road dog" attitude that is so exaggerated and fake that it's become nothing more than stupid cliche. Just because someone lives on the road doesn't mean they have to act like a pre-pubescent asshole, or go around looking like and smelling like dogshit. Most of us travel with a since of dignity and respect, which includes basic fucking hygiene. For fucks sake, I don't know how many possible rides I've missed because the last time the driver picked up a hitchhiker, it was some rude asshole like you that made their entire vehicle smell like a fucking dead skunk. Thanks alot, jerkwads.

Her question is valid, and I think we all remember a time when we had to learn tips from other travelers, such as washing clothes without access to unlimited water. If you didn't, then that because you went about travelling in a desperately stupid way, or you're just a stubborn-minded fool that fails to seek advice from others.

Alright back to the question about the washboard:

I actually bought a small sized washboard from an antique shop for about 20 dollars. I had no idea how to use one, other than clips I had seen in old Westerns. I found it to be a little bit more tiring in reality, as you have to really use some elbow grease to get stains out. It was also kinda rough on my shirts, and puts alot of stress on the fibers. I ended up getting a bar of soap and smearing soap all over the metal board so that i could scrub quicker and put less stress on shirts and items that were more delicate. It worked great. It was way better than washing it in a sink, makes way less of a mess, uses way less water, and gets things 3 times cleaner. They are also pretty lightweight and can tie easily to a rucksack or hiking bag. And hey, it also made a great addition to sitting around campfires with people that had guitars and harmonicas. I will also add that the water gets pretty dirty after about 3-5 shirts, so if you're trying to wash more than that, you'll definitely need to change your water out.


----------



## Drewski

^ Lol. Great response man.


----------



## Matt Derrick

Hobo Huck said:


> It's traveler's like you that ruin our entire image. This entire "punk-core road dog" attitude that is so exaggerated and fake that it's become nothing more than stupid cliche. Just because someone lives on the road doesn't mean they have to act like a pre-pubescent asshole, or go around looking like and smelling like dogshit. Most of us travel with a since of dignity and respect, which includes basic fucking hygiene. For fucks sake, I don't know how many possible rides I've missed because the last time the driver picked up a hitchhiker, it was some rude asshole like you that made their entire vehicle smell like a fucking dead skunk. Thanks alot, jerkwads.
> 
> Her question is valid, and I think we all remember a time when we had to learn tips from other travelers, such as washing clothes without access to unlimited water. If you didn't, then that because you went about travelling in a desperately stupid way, or you're just a stubborn-minded fool that fails to seek advice from others.
> 
> Alright back to the question about the washboard:
> 
> I actually bought a small sized washboard from an antique shop for about 20 dollars. I had no idea how to use one, other than clips I had seen in old Westerns. I found it to be a little bit more tiring in reality, as you have to really use some elbow grease to get stains out. It was also kinda rough on my shirts, and puts alot of stress on the fibers. I ended up getting a bar of soap and smearing soap all over the metal board so that i could scrub quicker and put less stress on shirts and items that were more delicate. It worked great. It was way better than washing it in a sink, makes way less of a mess, uses way less water, and gets things 3 times cleaner. They are also pretty lightweight and can tie easily to a rucksack or hiking bag. And hey, it also made a great addition to sitting around campfires with people that had guitars and harmonicas. I will also add that the water gets pretty dirty after about 3-5 shirts, so if you're trying to wash more than that, you'll definitely need to change your water out.



Hear hear! 

Also, good advice on the washboard!


----------



## Hobo Huck

Yeah I still have that washboard hidden at a stashspot in Bellingham/Fairhaven. A company called Columbus makes them as replicas, but they are made with even better hardware than the antiques. The only other traveller I've ever met that I saw carrying one was using it strictly as an instrument for his banjo-hippie troupe.

Me: "dude! i have a washboard too!"
Banjo-Hippie: "oh you play bluegrass?"
Me: "no, but I wash my clothes once a week with this thing!"
Banjo Hippie: "Ive actually never tried using it for that...how does it work??"

I sat down and explained it to him, which as I stated earlier, isn't much to explain. Rapid up and down movements, gentle pressure..but lots of pressure on difficult stains. So I wake up in the morning, and he managed to "borrow" a 5 gallon bucket from the back of a local grocery store and had already cleaned 3 or 4 of his shirts. When he noticed I was awake he yelled "Holy shit man youre right this goddamn things works great!!"...at which point his friend standing by said "yeah im using this thing right after you actually"...

I honestly don't know why more travelers don't have these. I've never really had a problem finding old buckets, and 75% of the time i dont even use a bucket, i use a river/pond/creek. Not sure if washboards were intended to use like that, but fuck it, it works for me.


----------



## Hobo Huck

Drewski said:


> ^ Lol. Great response man.


 
Thanks, sorry I went on that little rant, I'm just sick of that whole aggro/gutterpunk attitude. The utter hypocrisy of these kids make me want to puke. He sit's there and belittles somebody for asking an honest question, and then warns them that the real question they should be asking is how to avoid being beaten by assholes that hate people asking questions. Did anyone not catch the blatant lack of rationale in that statement?

It's people like him that ARE the aggro kids under the bridge, except the bridge is our forum, a forum specifically designed for travelers seeking advice from other travelers. I see this all over the place, especially in Trainhopping. And not just in this forum, but on the rails too.

Let's go ahead and be blunt about this, there's a huge divide in trainhoppers, and there always has been. You have your derelicts, and you have your adventurers. On one hand, you got a group of meth smoking, heroin addicted, parole-violating junkies that came from a shitty trailer-park...and on the other hand you got kids that were raised with a fucking ounce of respect, hygiene, work ethic, and dignity.

Wanna know why you sometimes find a yard and all the workers coincidentally hate hoppers and rat you out to the bulls? It's because some asshole aggro fucktard ruined it for everyone because all they've ever done is go around fucking up everything in the path of their life. Straight-up.

Wanna know why you sometimes find a yard and all the workers bring you water, a sandwich, and let you know when your train is coming through? It's because they met a trainhopper that had a positive attitude, sense of respect, and didn't look, smell, and act like dogshit.

I wish these little aggro bastards would hurry up and turn 40 so they can eventually fulfill their destiny in becoming sidewalk bums that beg for change to score malt liquor and crack. Thats what they all end up becoming in the long-run. Either that or prison.


----------



## Drewski

LOL although I have not experienced the kind of people you speak of, I have heard of them from others including yourself. I am sure once I hit the road pretty soon I'll come across some but hey I'll just remember what you said and laugh about it haha. Thanks dude.


----------



## L.C.

You talk a lot of crap for someone who sterio-types people. I like your form of unreasonable deduction, it reeks of downs syndrome. If you ask anyone whos met me on the road will tell you what a kind generous person i am. Hey matt why dont you give him a warning for flaming and talking shit. Or is that only for people who don't constantly suck your nuts?


----------



## Drewski

L.C. said:


> You talk a lot of crap for someone who sterio-types people. I like your form of unreasonable deduction, it reeks of downs syndrome. If you ask anyone whos met me on the road will tell you what a kind generous person i am. Hey matt why dont you give him a warning for flaming and talking shit. Or is that only for people who don't constantly suck your nuts?


 
*stereotype


----------



## L.C.

Right, I dont want to sound ignant.


----------



## Drewski




----------



## L.C.

ha!


----------



## Drewski

But foreal dude. Don't be mean. Mean people suck.


----------



## cport420

I know I'm pretty baked but wtf just happened? I'm pretty sure I'd rather beat my dick with a fist full of razor blades and then piss into a fan than travel with most people. The weed helps though. Just hang in there dude. Keep your head up son.


----------



## Hobo Huck

cport420 said:


> I know I'm pretty baked but wtf just happened? I'm pretty sure I'd rather beat my dick with a fist full of razor blades and then piss into a fan than travel with most people. The weed helps though. Just hang in there dude. Keep your head up son.


 

Nothing really happened, just another hater screwing up a perfectly reasonable post. Someone was asking a question about washing clothes on the road, and as usual, a gutterpunk interrupts with some arrogant or spiteful comment. They can't stand riders that don't act or appear to be as derelict as them. It's a territorial battle thats been happening on the rails for about 75 years, and they cant stand the fact that they are losing the war against REAL HOBO's. And by REAL HOBO, I mean a hobo that follows the rules of the rail, which includes respecting others around you.


----------



## Hobo Huck

Drewski said:


> LOL although I have not experienced the kind of people you speak of, I have heard of them from others including yourself. I am sure once I hit the road pretty soon I'll come across some but hey I'll just remember what you said and laugh about it haha. Thanks dude.


 

You'll run into them eventually. They usually hangout under bridges or abandoned depots, or in the local jail's drunk tank. They love violently taking out all their depression and misery on other travelers that ride solo or try to look /act otherwise respectable...they take it for a weakness and target you. Because of their fucked up and irresponsible behavior in rail yards and local towns, cops and store-owners often stereotype all of us hobo's as drug users and criminals, and solo riders like me have to carry a pair of brass knuckles and a can of pepper spray just to stay safe around them. I used trains to go to the next town so i can find work/money/food/water, not because I want to join some shitty hangout group and wear a certain fashion (dress like dogshit) and have a certain attitude (act like an asshole).

Sad thing is, half the gutterpunks on rails are kickass kids that don't rob or fight other hobos, they just like the lifestyle. But it's this other half of gutter punks thats fucking it up for everyone. And by everyone, I mean all vagabonds, drifters, hobo's, and travelers. We're not all running from a parole violation, and we dont all beg on street corners to buy a 40 ounce of 211 Steel Reserve.

I used to be one of these exact guys I'm describing back in my New Orleans days when I cruised the Sunset line. I was a total gutterpunk douchebag...stealing smartphones from hippies, intentionally giving misleading advice to greenhorns, starting fights for no reason, panhandling for vodka, doing whatever drug we could get our hands on, etc. We ran around in a group of 4-8 people, with 2 or 3 dogs. I finally realized that it was a shitty lifestyle that leads to NOTHING but bad karma, jail time, and burning lots of bridges. Most of all, I realized that we were all just depressed and drug addicted assholes that was taking out all our angst on other travelers and the society around us. Not all gutterpunks are like this, but it's become almost a majority.

I say alot of this because I'm 31 years old now. I rode rails before becoming a gutterpunk, and after being a gutterpunk. Alot of it was just for fun and to have a family away from my own fucked up family. But I'm older now, and when I ride the rails, it's a serious fucking affair. I'm tryin' to get where the fuck I need to go because I NEED to fucking get there. While I'm dodgin' bulls, lookin' for camp, and spottin' trains, I don't have fucking time for bullshit punkass groups harassing me so they can size me up or scope out my camp. I also don't have time to go to jail when I'm forced to beat the shit out of someone because they try something stupid. I already have enough trouble with you assholes heatin' up the yard and pissing off the workers, for fucks sake. Read the fucking hobo code, respect its rules, or get off the rails.


----------



## Drewski

I decided awhile back that I'm staying away from rails cause I don't feel like gettin involved in any of those shenanigans. I'll stick with my friends that have a big ol' RV and stay comfortable in that and then when that's over with I'll just hitchhike if I need to get somewhere.


----------



## Hobo Huck

Drewski said:


> I decided awhile back that I'm staying away from rails cause I don't feel like gettin involved in any of those shenanigans. I'll stick with my friends that have a big ol' RV and stay comfortable in that and then when that's over with I'll just hitchhike if I need to get somewhere.



It's not a big deal to worry about. As long as you don't hang out with them, you'll be fine. It's just that alot of tenderfoots aren't aware of that, and then they do something naive such as walking up to them asking for directions or trying to score weed, and thats when the trouble starts. I definitely recommend you hop on the rail sometime just to see what its like. It should be on every persons bucket list, really.


----------



## Hobo Huck

Vader88 said:


> No doubt there are some douche bags out there...they definitely mess up the atmosphere in a town for the rest of us!!!


 

Yeah, New Orleans for example. A city that was once famous for welcoming hobo's and drifters, now they fucking hate hobo's and drifters there. Why? GUTTERPUNKS.

Because of the bullshit gutterpunks have done around Jackson Square and Riverfront, the heat was already on. And then, on top of that, they manage to get drunk and burn down an entire fucking warehouse. Great job you assholes. In less than a decade you manage to burn out a city thats been a Hobo and Vagabond capital for over 150 years. How the fuck is that even possible? Let me tell you how: Get 10 Gutterpunks together, 2 liters of vodka, a bic lighter, and put them in a warehouse. Wait approximately 90-120 minutes. 

If riding the rails is an extinct past-time in 25 years from now, I can assure you of why: Gutterpunks.


----------



## Matt Derrick

Hobo Huck said:


> Yeah, New Orleans for example. A city that was once famous for welcoming hobo's and drifters, now they fucking hate hobo's and drifters there. Why? GUTTERPUNKS.
> 
> Because of the bullshit gutterpunks have done around Jackson Square and Riverfront, the heat was already on. And then, on top of that, they manage to get drunk and burn down an entire fucking warehouse. Great job you assholes. In less than a decade you manage to burn out a city thats been a Hobo and Vagabond capital for over 150 years. How the fuck is that even possible? Let me tell you how: Get 10 Gutterpunks together, 2 liters of vodka, a bic lighter, and put them in a warehouse. Wait approximately 90-120 minutes.
> 
> If riding the rails is an extinct past-time in 25 years from now, I can assure you of why: Gutterpunks.



I understand where you're coming from on this, and don't necessarily disagree with you, but if it's the warehouse fire that killed 8 travel kids a while back that you are referring to, that was a really tragic accident and doesn't really have much to do with the argument you're making. 

If this is a different warehouse fire you're speaking of, then I apologize.


----------



## finn

If you need a basin to catch water in, and soak your clothing, you could also use an umbrella. Bar soap doesn't work very well in cold water. I'm also kind of disappointed that no one has come up with a folding washboard yet...


----------



## Matt Derrick

finn said:


> If you need a basin to catch water in, and soak your clothing, you could also use an umbrella. Bar soap doesn't work very well in cold water. I'm also kind of disappointed that no one has come up with a folding washboard yet...


 
http://www.thescrubba.com/


----------



## scuzzbucket

Reminder, the hobo code rule number 1 is: Don't listen to what any one tells you! That rules out the rest of the hobo code and you homo huck.


----------



## Matt Derrick

scuzzbucket said:


> Reminder, the hobo code rule number 1 is: Don't listen to what any one tells you! That rules out the rest of the hobo code and you homo huck.



I'm unsure if that's an insult since your inability to put it together into a proper sentence just makes it confusing.


----------



## outskirts

I'm just going to stick to the laundry question on here and ignore all the other banter.
Some tips to keep in mind:
Anti-bacterial soft soap will work sufficient, you can always acquire some from a public restroom. If it's in a big dispenser, then carry a tiny bottle on you to fill up. You'll need some anyway to bathe every now and then(if you prefer to do so). 
Use whatever you can scrounge up and is clean enough to wash them in, discarded bucket, empty old cooler, the water container of a dehumidifier, baby pool, whatever you find on the trash. Since I always carry a few construction strength trash bags, I sometimes dig a small hole in the ground and line it with one. Do your laundry that way.
You can do it without a washboard, just put some elbow grease into it. There are many good reasons to wash your clothes every now and then. Lingering residue from past spilled meals attracting animals, is one that comes to mind.
Also growing bacteria from said stains. Also if you hitchhike instead of hopping trains, I'd consider cleaning up every now and then. I generally just worry about keeping my socks and underwear clean for hygiene reasons, unless my outer clothes start to smell too bad. Those I can wash in a large plastic shopping bag.
Dry them on a line or cut some saplings as poles to hang your clothes on.

Above all, just be resourceful and improvise. That's what I do. If you can't find a way, make one!


----------



## outskirts

I'm just going to stick to the laundry question on here and ignore all the other banter.
Some tips to keep in mind:
Anti-bacterial soft soap will work sufficient, you can always acquire some from a public restroom. If it's in a big dispenser, then carry a tiny bottle on you to fill up. You'll need some anyway to bathe every now and then(if you prefer to do so). 
Use whatever you can scrounge up and is clean enough to wash them in, discarded bucket, empty old cooler, the water container of a dehumidifier, baby pool, whatever you find on the trash. Since I always carry a few construction strength trash bags, I sometimes dig a small hole in the ground and line it with one. Do your laundry that way.
You can do it without a washboard, just put some elbow grease into it. There are many good reasons to wash your clothes every now and then. Lingering residue from past spilled meals attracting animals, is one that comes to mind.
Also growing bacteria from said stains. Also if you hitchhike instead of hopping trains, I'd consider cleaning up every now and then. I generally just worry about keeping my socks and underwear clean for hygiene reasons, unless my outer clothes start to smell too bad. Those I can wash in a large plastic shopping bag.
Dry them on a line or cut some saplings as poles to hang your clothes on.

Above all, just be resourceful and improvise. That's what I do. If you can't find a way, make one!


----------



## outskirts

I didn't mean to post that twice, sorry.


----------



## dharma bum

Agitation is the key, you really don't even need soap that often (except for stains. I think baking soda will work for that). If you don't want to wear your arms out washing and agitating, find a basin big enough to where you can just throw your clothes in and step on them over and over like one would for juicing grapes for wine or something.


----------



## finn

Matt Derrick said:


> http://www.thescrubba.com/


 
Okay I got myself one of these, for when something needs washing and the washing machine is not available. It actually works pretty well, but the flexible "wash board" is barely there- small rubbery bumps pretty much. It is the only option available now, but there is supposed to be something coming up called the Expeditionary Hygiene System which can additionally be a shower bag. Who knows when it'll come though. The scrubba also doubles as a waterproof bag if you take the time to dry out the inside after you wash clothing, which you should probably do, and in a pinch can carry water for you.

The main part of this that makes it different from a dry bag, is a valve to let out the air, so when you're kneading it like some dough, you're forcing water to move through the clothing, instead of air all over the place. So, if you're only doing this for socks and underwear, you could do this with a hydration bladder, if you don't mind bleaching the inside of it when you're done and then washing the bleach out so you don't drink soap and crud water. You don't need to use that much bleach, so it is an option.

A better option, come to think of it is to recycle a space bag, you'll need a space bag, duct tape and a buckle like those found in the child restraint belts of your usual grocery story shopping cart. Cut the top off (the bottom has a spigot), then use the duct tape to attach the buckle to that end so it looks like the scrubba bag, and voila! Your own diy scrubba bag.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

If theres anything women have taught me its cleaning your undwear in the shower. Maybe your socks too. Ya know the important stuff. At a bum shelter where Convenient.


----------



## 6bummin6it6

wash boards are really effective, and you can wash in rivers, luckily for me i love the smell of a river, i don't know why, i just do, so there is nothing better than smelling like one ya know? but laundromats are great too, especially when its cold out, nothing worse that putting on some icy undies. state parks, some truck stops, hell, go around door to door asking to use someones washing stuff, sooner or later someone may let you.


----------

